#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Seeing Signs What is Right And What Is Wrong

## Kevieee

I am having a problem on what is a real sign and what is not. For example if I wanted to go to a store and I wanted to buy something, but I forgot the store hours. 
So what I do is I try to visit the store and I see there is a huge line up in front of me, so I assume that is a sign telling me not to go. So I wait in line and enter the store and there is nothing for me to buy. Next week I visit the store again trying to buy something, I see cops blocking the road, ok so in my mind I am saying yh I should listen to my sign saying I should not enter, BUT if I take a detour and a few mins later I enter the shop, I FINALLY buy something. Basically when I am not thinking the sign comes true, but when I go like OH WAIT lineup means bad and means I canÃ¢â¬â¢t get anything, and that sign would be wrong, and I would end up something.

----------


## Veneficus_V

I understand where your coming from, personally i don't consider myself well enough educated on the matter at this point in time to correctly advise yourself on this, as its an advanced topic i would dare say. However heres my two cents. 

This is my opinion, based on intuition. 

----------

Understanding intuition is difficult, because of the very construct & nature of reality, everything is energy and we are thus energy inhabiting a body within a sea of energy, within that energy, on the small scale, we are the gods of our own reality, however it should be known other things can affect us. 

Its a large concept to get your head around, but everything you do is hinged on a choice, a choice you make via your conscious , sub conscious or a choice forced by another persons choice etc etc, its all reaction reaction but with focused direction by our consciousness and eternal soul via our higher self. 

Which consequently, is operating on a low vibrational frequency level if your just starting out. 

So, the reason im rambling on to you about this is simple. 

Riddle me this, if its all choice, and its all energy, then every choice you make will mold the reality you live in.

Thus, if you had a bad feeling about something, ie going to the shop, and you detour, and end up at the shop anyway, it could have been that the higher self has interacted with your lower self and directed you to do so, because for whatever reason the reality you were about to enter was extremely detrimental.

I could actually start to go into a deeper level of this, but i dont think its necessary. 

There are a multitude of things that could have happened, never forget, 1 minute and the whole world can change, so to can your whole life change in 1 minute. 

I know your going to probably have follow up questions to what ive wrote, and i may or may not answer. 


-------------------

In a small condensed nut shell, psychic intuition, be via divination or simply "mental feelings" are extremely powerful things, this is the knowledge of your higher self, coming down into yourself, its going to take time to interperate. 

Take notes, keep a journal of your "intuition" and learn to spot consistences, then you can start to recognize feelings, because you will be able to spot in the past what was acurate and what was not, thus allowing you to better interperate inate psychic wisdom. 


I hope i helped in some way with my iratic ramblings  :Smile:

----------


## Dracophoenix

> I am having a problem on what is a real sign and what is not. For example if I wanted to go to a store and I wanted to buy something, but I forgot the store hours. 
> So what I do is I try to visit the store and I see there is a huge line up in front of me, so I assume that is a sign telling me not to go. So I wait in line and enter the store and there is nothing for me to buy. Next week I visit the store again trying to buy something, I see cops blocking the road, ok so in my mind I am saying yh I should listen to my sign saying I should not enter, BUT if I take a detour and a few mins later I enter the shop, I FINALLY buy something. Basically when I am not thinking the sign comes true, but when I go like OH WAIT lineup means bad and means I canÃ¢â¬â¢t get anything, and that sign would be wrong, and I would end up something.


Anything can be a positive or negative sign. For example in the West we see a dove as a sign of peace and love. However a Dove (in Shintois also my kami (Hachiman's) messenger and he is a war kami. Base it off of the following. One you're personal beliefs and your culture. 2 base it always off emotions. 3 base it off your intuition nobody knows you better than you know you. Never forget that. 

Whenever you interpret anything especially visions, dreams, signs, omens, portents etc go by the emotions you are feeling along with the sign. If it's a good feeling when you see a bird on your porch then the bird is a good sign of things to come. In Contrast If say you have a sign of your neighbour's dog and you get a terrible feeling then the dog reresents something bad that may occur. If you are feeling nothing as a result of the sign vision dream portent omen etc then it is something neutral.

----------


## VIRAL

If there is an omen, you will know it in your heart if you were meant to know it. Sometimes we just have a little bad luck. I don't think you should read too much into such signs, they can be deceptive.

----------


## Asha Kaeed

well I can't be certain but my advice is you be careful with those signs ! Usually if there is a sign (and this happens rarely) there is no way you miss it. You shouldn't look for them - they are the ones who show themselves to you when they decide you need a guidance of some sort. If you keep looking for signs there is a possibility that you start seeing signs in every single thing you do even if its the most insignificant everyday life action and this may lead to a great confusion.

----------


## crowley666

Visions are just as likely to be false as true. Visions of importanc in objective reality are usually accompanied by a bell chiming or hearing thunder that no one else hears. This is how I tell the difference but could be different for each individual. Basically, know your mind and realize that a part of it is a tricky mischevious little bastard that only wants to play, interfering with any serious work you are undertaking.

----------


## Danhathon

Strange, I was just talking about Deja Vu the other night with my roommate...a subject I hadn't talked about it a long time lol.

Deja Vu is something truly interesting to me. Not to stray away from the topic, but alot of my friends and cronies all experience deja vu. Not the deja vu like "oh man, I feel like I've done this before", but the kind of deja vu where you dream about it and it comes true. Like verbatim, in the illustrated sense at least haha. 

Perhaps I should start a topic to discuss this matter...

----------


## FlailingMind

This is actually similar to my experiences with intuition and certain events. Almost everyday I will start daydreaming or thinking about a certain movie scene or commercial I hadn't seen in a while and later that day the same exact scene I recollected will show itself to me. 

Now, in the way it's similar is, if I catch myself daydreaming about a movie scene or whatever and tell myself I will see it later that day because of my past experiences with it doing so, the scene will never show itself to me. However, if I didn't catch myself and consciously reflect on the possibility, it will show itself to me guaranteed. It's a pretty redundant subject as I have posted but I've always wondered about it and this thread made me remember it.

Any ideas?

----------


## NemnochAdore

Don't try to connect dots that aren't there. You can trick yourself into believing anything your mind sets out to believe in. Believe me, I've been there. It is a product of delusion. If you see a road block and your mind says "your not meant to go that way" do it anyways to prove it to yourself that there is nothing blocking your path. No one put that roadblock with your interest in mind and there is no magickal owl sending omens your way. Does it ever happen? Sure, like maybe a few times in a lifetime you get a "gut feeling". But not on a daily basis and definitely not on an hourly basis

----------

